# Wireless Netzwerk aufbauen!



## oldputz1990 (13. August 2007)

Hallo!

In meiner Gegend sieht es so aus:

http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8505/wlanso6.png

Nun möchte ich von Punkt 1 zu Punkt 2, zu Punkt 3 und zu Punkt 4 ein Netzwerk aufbauen.

Welche Hardware brauche ich da?


Danke!


----------



## Michael Engel (13. August 2007)

Also bei den Entfernungen würde sicherlich eine WLAN Router im Punkt 3 ausreichen. Mit Ausenantenne. Warscheinlich währ nur die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit nicht allzuhoch in den Endpunkten. Warscheinlich würde ich eher auf Hardware setzen mit höherer Ausgangsleistung im Punkt 4. wie zB einer Senao ext2 sl. Mit deren 250mW ausgangsleistung werden die 11Mbit höchstwarscheinlich sicher gehalten auch bei Regen / Gewitter.

Wenn du ein Netz mit hoher geschwindigkeit möchtest würde ich im Punkt 2 den Router hinsetzen und beim punkt 3 zu punkt 4 mit 2 Richtfunktantennen alla Pringls-Dose arbeiten ,)

1 und 2 könnte man sogar noch mit einem festen Kabel verbinden, wenn eure Eltern nix gegen sagen ^^


----------



## oldputz1990 (13. August 2007)

hmm..

Hauptsächlich wird das Netzwerk zum Spielen benutzt! 

Sind da 11Mbit nicht zu wenig?

Was kostet die "Senao ext2 sl"?, bzw. wo kann ich die bestellen?

Danke!


----------



## brainsucker (13. August 2007)

11Mbit sind zum zocken ausreichend, zum Datenaustausch allerdings wirds etwas träge sein


----------



## Navy (13. August 2007)

> Mit deren 250mW ausgangsleistung werden die 11Mbit höchstwarscheinlich sicher 
> gehalten auch bei Regen / Gewitter.

250mW sind ohne Erlaubnis der Bundesnetzagentur nicht gestattet,  maximal 100mW isotrop sind erlaubt. Wenn man mit mehr ertappt wird, kann das eine Beschlagnahmung der Senderhardware (und dazu gehört auch der PC) nach sich ziehen. Also Vorsicht mit solchen Ratschlägen.


----------



## Michael Engel (13. August 2007)

Diverse Onlineshops. Ist die Stärkste WLAN Karte die ich bis jetzt kenne. Ist sogar Stärker als eignetlich zugelassen 

Grenzwert Deutschland: 100mW
Grenzwert China: 200mW
Karte: 250mW *gg*

Die Karte wird mit Software zur Regelung der Sendeleistung ausgeliefert :>

Der Hersteller sagt was von ~ 1,2 km im Stättischen Gebiet.

Warscheinlich wird es mit jeder gehen, schau nur auf die externen Antennen. Damit eben der Richtfunk möglich wird. Und die Richtfunkantennen könnt ihr euch eben selbst Basteln. Ein Tutorial unter viehen: http://www.ping.de/aktiv/wavelan/wavelan_antennenbau_yagi.html

Dieses Konstrukt würde ich auf jeden Fall bei dem Entferntem Punkt verwenden. Die anderen sollten Kein Problem sein.


Und 11Mbit sind nicht zu wenig. Man kann ja auch ohne Probleme mit DSL 1000 spielen. was 1Mbit sind. Als wichtigen Tipp kann ich bei der WLAN Sache nur mitgeben das ihr alle eure WLAN Geschwindkeiten auf einen Festen wert (11Mbit zB) einstellen solltet. Nichts ist schlimmer beim Spielen als ein WLAN Netz das alle 2 sekunden die Geschwindigkeit neu auspendelt. Weil bei jeder Geschwindigkeitsänderung erst mal eine Sekunde nichts über das Netz gesendet werden kann. Und das macht dann die Aussetzer.


----------



## oldputz1990 (13. August 2007)

Also mit der Polizei möchte ich wegen so einer Kleinigekeit sicher keine Probleme haben ;-)

Ich wohne in Österreich. Ist es da anders?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2007)

brainsucker hat gesagt.:


> 11Mbit sind zum zocken ausreichend, zum Datenaustausch allerdings wirds etwas träge sein


Und genau hier liegt doch das Problem, wärend sogar 1 Mbit zum zocken ausreichen würde, hat man auf diese Distanz ein vermutlich so schlechtes Signal dass die Latenz (Ping) fürs Zocken viel zu hoch wird.
So wie die Häuser auf dem Bild liegen würde ich fast drüber nachdenken das ganze mit einem Cat6 S/STP Kabel zu machen.
Wobei das natürlich davon abhängt wem die Grundstücke gehören und ob die Person damit einverstanden ist  
Ok ein Cat6 für den Ausenbereich ist auch nicht gerade besonders günstig 
Jeweils ein kleiner Hub in Haus 2 und 3 (um die Länge der einzelnen Kabel so weit wie möglich zu verkürzen).
Vor allem die Geschwindigkeit und der Ping sind da um einiges höher.


----------



## Navy (13. August 2007)

> Ich wohne in Österreich. Ist es da anders?

Nein. Jedenfalls nicht bei den jetzigen Standards.
http://www.wlan-skynet.de/docs/rechtliches/sendeleistung.shtml

> Und genau hier liegt doch das Problem, wärend sogar 1 Mbit zum zocken ausreichen
> würde, hat man auf diese Distanz ein vermutlich so schlechtes Signal dass die Latenz 
> (Ping) fürs Zocken viel zu hoch wird.

Ähh... nein. Da die Geschwindigeit nach Empfangsstärke geregelt wird steigt die Latenz nicht signifikant, denn das Signal bewegt sich ja immer noch mit Annähernd c, die Pakete sind dazu klein genug um keinen dauerenden Resend zu verursachen. Unter der Vorraussetzung, daß 1 Mb stabil sind, sollte also die Latenzzeiten zum Spielen (und VoIP) aussreichen.

Um aber mal auf das Grundsatzproblem zurückzukommen: Die Idee mit den Yagis ist durchaus die beste Variante, allerdings kommen da auf den in der Mitte liegenden 2 Antennen zu, die mit möglichst wenig Kabel an den AP anzuschließen sind. Deinen Topologieangaben nach muß zudem der Mittelsmann einen Repeater einsetzen (ich habe im Privatbereich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Linksys WRT 54 GL gemacht). 

Nach meinen Schätzungen bewegt ihr Euch in einem Preissegment von 100,- bis 150,- Euro (Repeater, Kabel, Material für 2 Yagiantennen, Dichtungen, etc).


----------



## oldputz1990 (13. August 2007)

Was ich noch nicht erwähnt habe:

Beim Punkt 3, und beim Punkt 2 befindet sich ein Netgear Router (mit Wireless!)

Bringt mir das was?


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. August 2007)

mh... in Haus 2 nen schöner Rundstrahler für Haus 1, dort evtl. sogar nen Kabel.
Und den Rest mit Richtfunk? Antennen zum selber basteln gibs im Internet genug. Die Ergebnisse dieser selbstgebauten Antennen kommen an die der gekauften ran und sind wesentlich presigünstiger. Und kleine Antenen wie die CD-Spindelantenne bleiben auch innerhalb der Richtlinien. Für Richtfunk ist es jedenfalls ganz wichtig, dass Suchtkontakt besteht und dieser nicht von Bäumen und auf keinen Fall Häusern behindert wird.


----------



## Navy (13. August 2007)

> Beim Punkt 3, und beim Punkt 2 befindet sich ein Netgear Router (mit Wireless!)

Welche Router sind das genau? Können sie als Repeater und/oder Bridge fungieren?


----------



## oldputz1990 (14. August 2007)

Also ich habe einen "Netgear MR814v2" (im Haus 3)

Im Haus 2 ist auch ein Netgear aber mit 108mbit. genauere Daten weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Navy (14. August 2007)

Der MR814v2 kann nicht als Bridge arbeiten...


----------

